# For people who have been driving for over a year



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If you don't mind saying or giving a close estimate

What was the amount on your 1099 for Uber, and what was the portion after uber's cut gross and how much did you have to pay taxes on after deductions thanks.


Or if you don't want to give numbers you can give a total percentage of net to after deductions.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

For uberX/XL...

paid a good bit my first year,

A lot less my second year..

Nothing at all for year three, thanks to falling rates.



Because there is sooo much variation based on what market your in...

It will vary from generating a nasty tax bill every year (NYC, Seattle to name a few) to reducing your tax burden for you and or a spouse who is employed in something else (Orlando, Tampa to name a couple)



It will also be affected by what service you drive,

Black generates more taxes than Select, which generates more in taxes than XL, that generates more in taxes than X.



If you have a proper mileage log (uber's record of your miles driven is EXTREMELY UNDERSTATING IT) your tax burdon will go way down, possibly even into negative numbers.


I had to look up where Lee county Florida was to guess for you..

If you have a proper log you won't be generating much of any tax bill for yourself.

If your unpaid to paid mileage ratio is high (more than 2 unpaid miles for every paid mile) and your proportion of surge trips to non surge trips is low, you could conceivably have absolutely no tax bill.

If all you have is surge fares then you could owe a LOT...
If you drive select or black your tax bill will be higher as well



The biggest issue is that the way the deductions work, it's not about how much money you make total, it's about what rate your getting paid and how many unpaid miles you have...

an X driver that makes $5000 in revenue after driving 10,000 miles will owe NOTHING,,

While a black driver that makes $5000 in 2000 miles will owe a bunch in taxes..


----------

